# S&P 500 performance under each U.S. President



## greggles (22 January 2019)

An interesting illustration from CNN of the performance of the S&P 500 under each U.S. President beginning with Ronald Reagan. 

What is perhaps most interesting is that the S&P 500 performed best under the two Democrat Presidents, who are traditionally seen as more pro-government (higher taxes) and less pro-business. 

It will be interesting to see how the Trump Presidency plays out from here with Chinese economic growth on the wane and global markets starting to teeter on the brink.


----------



## PZ99 (22 January 2019)

Those figures say a lot about what those presidents were bequeathed with.

Barack Obama inherited a GFC affected economy hence the inflated %

I wouldn't mind a similar illustration of debt levels in the same time frame


----------



## greggles (22 January 2019)

PZ99 said:


> I wouldn't mind a similar illustration of debt levels in the same time frame




Agree. Though I suspect that there wouldn't be much difference between the Democrat and Republican Presidents. Despite what they may campaign on or declare in public, they all spend like drunken sailors when they get their hands into the till.


----------



## greggles (22 January 2019)

Here's a chart of the Public debt of the United States from 1990 to 2018 (in billion U.S. dollars)

Things certainly seem to have taken off since the GFC and spending doesn't appear to be slowing down at all.


----------



## PZ99 (22 January 2019)

That's the real story IMO - debt to GDP is approaching WW2 levels.


----------



## Junior (22 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Here's a chart of the Public debt of the United States from 1990 to 2018 (in billion U.S. dollars)
> 
> Things certainly seem to have taken off since the GFC and spending doesn't appear to be slowing down at all.
> 
> View attachment 91554




Agreed Greggles, they all spend as much as they can get away with.  This chart you've posted shows the real driver behind asset prices.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2019)

greggles said:


> An interesting illustration from CNN of the performance of the S&P 500 under each U.S. President beginning with Ronald Reagan.
> 
> What is perhaps most interesting is that the S&P 500 performed best under the two Democrat Presidents, who are traditionally seen as more pro-government (higher taxes) and less pro-business.
> 
> ...



Very good trending and thanks for producing that.
Looking into Clinton's end game and Trump's possible second term and upbeat graph, is it safe to assume that Trump will do something worse than Monica case (Storm has not created enough storm )  on his second term and market performance will go better than Clinton's record even that would cost Trump to go. 
On the same analogy if Trump's third  marriage still exists then Mrs Trump could be a nice looking  candidate for the President too


----------

